
Elon Musk: Starlink latency will be good enough for competitive gaming - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/03/musk-says-starlink-isnt-for-big-cities-wont-be-huge-threat-to-telcos/
======
3xa
Satellite constellations like Elon Musk's SpaceX Starlink could hamper
astronomers' ability to spot dangerous asteroids and supernovae, study warns

[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8078159/Spac...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8078159/SpaceX-
Starlink-hamper-astronomers-ability-spot-dangerous-asteroids.html)

